# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  В Африке обнаружены 500-летние могилы 200 инопланетян

## tra-ta-ta

В Центральной Африке ученые-антропологи обнаружили  кладбище существ, внешне похожих на людей инопланетных пришельцев, захороненных около 500 лет назад! В могилах было обнаружено около  200 хорошо сохранившихся тел. 

Обследование тел показало, что это, скорее всего, представители внеземной цивилизации, т.к. никаких признаков  древних людей они не имели.  В каждой «братской могиле» находилось по 5 тел. Рост каждого из них составлял около 2 м 13 см.  Головы имеют непропорциональное строение, отсутствует рот, нос и глаза. Возможно они общались телепатически и  передвигались в пространстве с помощью биологического радара, наподобие как у летучих мышей. 

Ученые пытаются выяснить,  откуда они появились на Земле и почему погибли здесь, сообщил  швейцарский антрополог доктор Уго Дети. 

Это не первый случай обнаружения непонятных существ и их останков, принадлежность к человеческому роду которых очень сомнительна. Гипотезы в основном сходятся к тому, что это либо древние генетические уродцы, либо инопланетяне. 

newsliga.ru

----------


## Irina

Интересно, а генетическую экспертизу проводили? Она могла бы многое объяснить.

----------


## Sadist

Интересно 500 лет назад не так уж и давно.Им приписывали вмешательсво в наши дела гораздо раньше.

----------


## SDS

*Sadist*, 
когда появился первый сперматозоид - тогда мне думается они и вмешались

----------


## Sanych

Может просто племя какое было. Там всякие виды есть, и пигмеи  и длинные эти, зулусы помоему.

----------

